# Greetings from Serbia!



## Peter M. (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I've been lurking around the forum for a couple of years now, mostly just reading and learning, and I thought it was about time to introduce myself to my fellow musicians. 

So, my name is Peter, I'm 26 years old and I'm from Serbia. I play piano/keyboards, drums and other percussion, and I'm currently learning guitar. I got into composing about 5 or 6 years ago, and have since studied music theory and composition with an established choral and world music composer for about 3 years. I also play in a couple of club bands mostly doing covers of popular music earning a quick buck here and there. 

I love modern film/game scores (as most of you do I imagine) and that's what I would love to do. I'm currently trying to get my foot in the door to do some work scoring anything. 

If anyone is interested you can check out some of my stuff on my website I recently got going:
http://talekeeper-studios.com

Cheers!


----------



## Goran (Feb 8, 2014)

Lijep pozdrav iz Berlina! 

Very professional looking webpage you have there, like your compositional examples as well... wish you best of luck and feel free to contact me any time if you are interested in any kind of joint orchestral production work...

An ex-Yugoslav Croatian compatriot :D


----------



## Peter M. (Feb 8, 2014)

@Goran
Pozdrav gastarbajteru :D

Sure, we can make a collaboration happen. I believe my website links to my FB page (upper right corner), you can add me if you want so we keep in touch.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Feb 9, 2014)

Welcome here and greetings to Serbia 

I have been to Belgrad, very young and interesting city full of life!


----------



## Peter M. (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, Belgrade is awesome, don't know about the young part tho', Slavic people settled there in 520s


----------

